# LOL!



## Pisis (Dec 3, 2005)

Some of them are sad but some is retty weird shit!!!  

http://www.mymiserablelife.com/


----------



## Pisis (Dec 3, 2005)

Like this, for example:




> All I want to do is lie around all day (12/13/99) - Anonymous, Oregon, Age 24
> 
> I am a beer swilling, football lovin' dope smokin' loser. Although I have this hot girlfriend, I am a total doofus. We have sex like once a month. When we do, I stick my little thumb dick in her and she complains that it hurts. So I come in like 30 seconds. I have a huge belly and I am getting fatter each day. All I want to do is lie around all day playing video games and drinking beer. But my girlfriend yells at me when I do that. All she does it talk about herself and her work. I just want more beer. Mmmmm, beer.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 3, 2005)

THAT'S SOME SICK DEMENTED SH*T!!!! (I like it)


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 3, 2005)

FLYBOYJ said:


> THAT'S SOME SICK DEMENTED SH*T!!!! (I like it)


Agreed!


----------



## marconi (Dec 3, 2005)

> have porno on the web - Laura, Age 20
> 
> I am 20 years old and have porno on the web. I was lured in by the money factor and never got paid. I got fired from my real job. I am too poor to afford a lawyer and have to just deal with it, because that's what you do. I hate myself and I don't like people very much anymore. I see no point in existing, and I am a fucked-up loser. It sucks being attractive. All you get are men wanting to cum in your mouth and women wanting to kill you. Life is fun and reproducing is very important so we can continue this beautiful positive thing.



LOL indeed


----------



## plan_D (Dec 3, 2005)

Ah, so, if you're ever depressed and need a laugh to cheer you up ...go there.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 3, 2005)

plan_D said:


> Ah, so, if you're ever depressed and need a laugh to cheer you up ...go there.



Imagine having an audio tape of those stories being played over a telephone hold line for a suicide prevention center!!!


----------



## evangilder (Dec 4, 2005)




----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 4, 2005)

god some of them people need help


----------



## plan_D (Dec 4, 2005)

It's not so much the fact that they might have awful lives, but more that they are willing to post them on the internet for all to see and mock.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 4, 2005)

LOL that is good.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 4, 2005)

> I go by the name Tammy but my real name is Danny. My mother has forced me to dress like a girl for as long as I can remember. My older sister died in a house fire caused my my mother smoking in bed. No she calls me by her name and colors my hair just like my sisters hair. The worst moments in my life are bath time when she makes me hold my penis between my legs so she can't see it and bathes me. She wants me to have a sex change and has been coaching me on what to say so it can be done. I told her I will let her give me breast implants but I don't want them to cut off my penis. She just said it's not the same as being the whole girl we really know I am inside. I don't know what to do.





> My life sucks. I mean it. Check this out. I was born with one leg shorter then the other and all the kids in kindergarten called me club foot. I've never been with a girl mostly because of my terrible acne and my painfully difficult stutter. My entire family was eaten by Black bears (which brought on my stutter) on a trip to Yellowstone when I was 4. The bear gnawed my foot off (hence the club foot) So I was brought up an orphan. I was sexually and mentally abused for 10 years in the orphanage and often sold for sexual favors to Hillbillies from Tennessee. I was able to befriend one of the Hillbillies he sent me to school and fed me. I had to be his slave but it was worth it to get out of the unhealthy situation in the orphanage. Oh Billy Joe Bob is coming and I got to get off
> the 'puter and get back to work.





> My troubles started when I was very young. My mother had a weird and sexual obsession with cucumbers. I found out later when I was older exactly what she was doing with the cucumbers. It was worse when I remembered that she often served us cucumber soup. From then on I never felt quite normal. I had few friends at school except for my pet donkey "spanky" who I had a close relationship with. When I was seventeen I went to a small town where I met a young man who had no mattress so I bought him one out of kindness. He took this the wrong way and raped me on it several times. I found this very upsetting and decided to tell the cops. I spoke to one and he put me in the overnight lock up claiming that I was a pedophile as the young man was only fifteen. THE DUMB FUCK GOT AWAY WITH IT!!! Three years later I met a nice woman. She had an obsession with pot belly pigs. That didn't last long as I later found out that she was screwing them on a regular basis



some people seriously need help!

Reactions: Optimistic Optimistic:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 4, 2005)

I agree.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 4, 2005)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I agree.


So do I.


----------



## plan_D (Dec 4, 2005)

I think most, if not all, are made up. Who actually has all that trouble in one life time? I mean telling my life story would be pretty weird even if I am only 18 but, man, that's just not real.


----------



## Pisis (Dec 5, 2005)

CC and Lanc, come on and sign in!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 5, 2005)

Im not signing anything until I get a chocolate cookie


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 5, 2005)

For some reason I feel there are a few people on this forum that have lives like that. I will not name any names though.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 5, 2005)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> For some reason I feel there are a few people on this forum that have lives like that. I will not name any names though.



Yep!!

Gnomey - that cookie looks like a flattened turd


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 5, 2005)

FLYBOYJ said:


> DerAdlerIstGelandet said:
> 
> 
> > For some reason I feel there are a few people on this forum that have lives like that. I will not name any names though.
> ...


I wonder who 

I know


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 5, 2005)

It does sort of look like a cow pattie.


----------



## Pisis (Dec 6, 2005)

DerAdlerIstGelandet wrote:
For some reason I feel there are a few people on this forum that have lives like that. I will not name any names though.


lol  Actually they're all around the internet...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 6, 2005)

> It does sort of look like a cow pattie.



i've lived no a farm my whole life, i can assure you it does not, infact i'll get you some real pictures of fresh cow shit if you want?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 6, 2005)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> > It does sort of look like a cow pattie.
> 
> 
> 
> i've lived no a farm my whole life, i can assure you it does not, infact i'll get you some real pictures of fresh cow sh*t if you want?



I know what they look like also. We used to have cow patty throwing contests in N. Carolina. I was making a joke about the cookie.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 6, 2005)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> the lancaster kicks ass said:
> 
> 
> > > It does sort of look like a cow pattie.
> ...



Maybe the difference between Carolina Cows and Cornish Cows?!?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 6, 2005)

we'll see when i get the pics of the shit, although it wont be shit on grass as all the cows are in now.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 6, 2005)

Cornish cow pats have small holes in the center where lanc has been at em...


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 6, 2005)

Oh like donuts?!?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 6, 2005)

Yep or bagels...


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 6, 2005)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 6, 2005)




----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 6, 2005)

LOL


----------



## Pisis (Dec 6, 2005)

hmmm... bagels! I love Salmon Bagels!!!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 6, 2005)

Im sure you do Pisis.....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 7, 2005)

Maybe he does, but something is fishy about his statement...


----------



## evangilder (Dec 7, 2005)

Did you say that for the halibut, CC, or on porpoise? Aren't you being a bit shellfish?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 7, 2005)

Get off your Perch evan, if Pisis sees that remark Eel Kipper you


----------



## evangilder (Dec 7, 2005)

Holy mackerel are you being a crab!


----------



## Pisis (Dec 7, 2005)

fishy fishy........ yeah........ um......... well, hell what's that. i even don't know


----------



## evangilder (Dec 7, 2005)

Aha, you are floundering for another pun?


----------



## Pisis (Dec 8, 2005)

Who? Me?

What is a pun, dammnit!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 9, 2005)

LOL that shit is good.


----------

